# putting 2 wild / feral pigeons together...



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

around a couple of months ago, I came across a feral pigeon that had broken its wing. I took it to a vet and confirmed this. was told this pigeon will, in all likelihood, never fly again. and if it will, chances are it will probably break the wing again while snapping it s wings. so I kept it in a room I do not use... where it settled, most times perched in a closed balcony... 

now I am doing some work in that same room, and although not happy to, I have had to place this first pigeon in a cage instead.. it is not very big, so this has to be temporary.

few days ago, it rained heavily, and I came across a second pigeon... it was soaked.. so I picked it up too, thinking it could keep the other one company. I think it has broken one of it s claws as it fell down with the rain.. as is deformed. however moves around without effort. I have put it in a second cage, close to the other one. 

I am not sure if any of these would survive if let free again. it is also not easy to find someone who would happily take feral pigeons, unless they are prize pigeons, or worth something at all.
my plan is to build a big cage for both, on the roof, and hopefully give them a bit of a better life, in each other s company. 

two main questions in mind. I know for a fact after having been to the vet that the first pigeon is otherwise healthy. the second, I still need to get checked. is there any danger for now if, they are kept in 2 separate cages, yet very near to each other? referring to anything contagious etc... 

my second query is, as I have no way of knowing their sexes.. if put in a 180cm x180 cm x 200 cm high cage... what are the chances that these will fight, or injure each other, as opposed to live in harmony... 


any tips or advise, even on what I may have not inquired, are appreciated.. 
I do not really wish to keep these as pets, I just want them to have a good life. and so far, this has been my only thought..


thanks.


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

btw, I m in malta, Europe.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

It is ideal to keep new birdss quarantined for 4 weeks in separate rooms to make sure they are not contagious in case one is ill. If the birds do not know one another keeping them in cages next to each other would be great after that so they get to know one another gradually. Dont know if they are male or female. That will affect how they get along eventually in a cage together. Thank you for helping them. Ferals are my favorite pigeons.


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

hi, thanks for your reply. 
in case they are both male, or both female… assuming they are first kept in separate cages and made to get used to each other, then put together in a reasonably big cage.. would they eventually learn to get along, or could it turn nasty? as in, I do not know what one means by 'not getting along'... would they just stay in different corners of the cage without relating to the other, or would one end up killing the other?

I am not sure if this has to do with their sexes, or whether it s a matter of age.. but one of them is quite bigger than the other..

thanks again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post pictures of the birds?
Cwebster is right in that they should be quarantined away from each other for a month to give you time to make sure that any new bird is healthy, as some things can be caught through the air.

A male and female will normally get along, 2 females will usually get along. But 2 males will usually not get along and will fight. Yes, one can injure the other. 
After the month is up and you are sure the new bird is healthy, or treated if not healthy, then you can put them in cages next to each other for a while, like maybe a week or so to let them get used to each other. If they both show signs of wanting to be together, you can let them out in a neutral place and just be there to watch, and see how they get along. I usually wait till they both go into the same cage, which can take a while. If you just put one into the cage of the other, it can cause fights.
Pictures would be great.

What do you mean by his claw is broken? Can you post a picture of the foot?


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

hi there, apologies for a late reply, as had a crazy long working day.. 
yes I will take pics and get back to you soon. 

so far, I have noticed that one is considerably larger than the other... and has a green / purple velvety colour on the neck, very shining... 
the other, second smaller one.. (who I assume has the broken claw), looks a little bit less relaxed.. it s crest / head feathers come upwards.. 
I m assuming it s a shock for it to go from wild into being kept in a cage. 

at my earliest I will build a bigger one on the roof, and try at least make them able to have some space to fly / move around etc.. 
I must confess that, the way they are kept now, is not what I would consider ideal... as the cages are not big enough.. but I also think that if let free, they would not survive.. so am a bit in an uncomfortable situation. 

texted a vet yesterday, did not even get a reply. I have noticed some are not willing to attend to common pigeons..

will try again tomorrow. 

I am hoping the odds will be that they are not both male. and will also keep an eye on them at first... to see how they get along.. 
also, would 2 males, if introduced properly... learn to get along?

thanks again, I really appreciate your help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you located, as we may know of vets in your area.
Are you saying that one has a crest?
No, 2 males will usually fight for dominance as that is their nature. On occasion they will get along. Pigeons also aren't happy without a mate or companion. It's what they live for.


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Where are you located, as we may know of vets in your area.
> Are you saying that one has a crest?
> No, 2 males will usually fight for dominance as that is their nature. On occasion they will get along. Pigeons also aren't happy without a mate or companion. It's what they live for.


I m in malta, Europe. 

here s a few photos of the pigeons. also of the cage I m setting up. 
I managed to get the vet. the photos show how one of the 2nd pigeons claw is deformed. apparently this is an old injury, and not painful anymore.. I was told to put iodine on it twice a day for a week. after that, I m letting them in the cage on the roof. I might, in the future, let the one with the injured claw out.. and then maybe it comes back, maybe it doesn't.. as is, keeping him so the other one (with broken wing) is not left alone.. thanks all for your help.


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Where are you located, as we may know of vets in your area.
> Are you saying that one has a crest?
> No, 2 males will usually fight for dominance as that is their nature. On occasion they will get along. Pigeons also aren't happy without a mate or companion. It's what they live for.




a few more pictures... as couldn't upload in one post


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great cage you are making! I think they willbe very happy in it. In the meantime hopefully they will heal and get along. Thank you for rescuing them. Lovely birds, lucky to have found you! They are fine in smaller cages while they are healing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That outside aviary will be great for them. Can you cover half the roof to protect from sun and rain? They do need to be able to get into the shade.
You have round dowel type perches in the cages. Pigeons do better with a flat perch, like a shelf to stand on. That would also make it lots easier for the one with the bad foot, as he can't really perch well with that foot, so has to rely on the other foot a lot. It's just more natural for them to perch on a flat surface.


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> That outside aviary will be great for them. Can you cover half the roof to protect from sun and rain? They do need to be able to get into the shade.
> You have round dowel type perches in the cages. Pigeons do better with a flat perch, like a shelf to stand on. That would also make it lots easier for the one with the bad foot, as he can't really perch well with that foot, so has to rely on the other foot a lot. It's just more natural for them to perch on a flat surface.


hi, apologies for late reply, as must have skipped the notification..
do you mean flat as a wide, longer base on which to stand (as a wooden plank) , or more of a right angled, square... yet still around a 1.5 or 2cm thickness / height as seen from the side (not length)? 


thanks for your feedback.. 

today I have finished the iodine treatment that the vert prescribed... so they are ready to go in the new cage. 

have a full working day tomorrow, so since they ve waited so long, I thought they could wait an extra day.. as I prefer to supervise and be present to see how they settle in with each other. 

so probably this Tuesday morning, I will be putting them in their new home 


thanks again


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

another thing I wished to ask about... as not sure whether this may have to do with their sex, or anything else... perhaps it is a random, unimportant observation, but just in case..

one of them (the 1st 2 pics) lies in a position where he seems to have a more puffed up chest... almost as if his head comes out of a protruding chest, showing no neck... the other keeps himself in a more normal posture... showing all the length of the neck to the head.

I am not sure whether this body language means something, or whether it s arbitrary.. I read that sometimes males puff up their chest when trying to court a female pigeon, but I am not sure whether this would be it, or whether this is nothing. however thought I would ask.. thanks


----------



## pigeonrescue123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> That outside aviary will be great for them. Can you cover half the roof to protect from sun and rain? They do need to be able to get into the shade.
> You have round dowel type perches in the cages. Pigeons do better with a flat perch, like a shelf to stand on. That would also make it lots easier for the one with the bad foot, as he can't really perch well with that foot, so has to rely on the other foot a lot. It's just more natural for them to perch on a flat surface.


btw, yes, I ll be covering roof for some shelter... was also thinking of putting some plastic on the sides of cage.. some parts of it, to provide shelter from the wind, as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't naturally perch on that kind of perch. I have already described what is natural for them, when I said a shelf. A board that is flat. 
If they are to be outside all the time, that pen is a good size, but they really like an enclosure to go into, both for weather and for safety. They don't feel safe out in the open at night especially. Most make an enclosure of wood, a good sized area where they can move around in, and then attach the wire aviary to that. Can an enclosure be built inside that aviary? Somewhere they can go to be out of any wind, and where they can go to feel safe. Right now, they would have no where to go into to feel safe from predators and such.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! Hope they get along well in their new home.


----------

